# Scroll saw purchase.



## MIGNAL (26 Apr 2013)

I've bought a scroll saw :shock: Single speed :shock: :shock: It's a Draper 89334 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 





Blade tensioning is a little different than the usual saws of this type in that it is operated at the front of the arm and is also the quick release (apologies for the orientation):








You can also mount the blade sideways which means that it has an infinite throat size. It only takes pinned blades, although I think Draper do an adapter. I've sent off for some Pegas blades and bought the Axminster adapter. It may not work but it's cheap enough to give it a try. I'm not even sure that I will ever need to use pinless blades but you never know where these new found tools will take you. . . 
It's a little noisy (made worse by my woodworking bench) with a distinct WOW, WOW, WOW to the machine - although the arms/blade don't seem to fluctuate in speed. Here's a link to a quick Video, with a couple of coins mounted flat on the saw table. They don't seem to move much. I can even stand the coins upright, although they do topple over after 10 seconds or so. 
The vibration doesn't seem too bad considering it's a cheap saw - £80 delivered. 
Saw is on my woodworking bench but not bolted down. 
Seems to cut alright although I'll post an update when the new blades arrive:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq5npjWs ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Bryan Bennett (26 Apr 2013)

Hi Mignal The blade set up is like the one I had given to me,one bought from the Aldi chain of stores.The one I have tensions at the rear.I am thinking of buying the blade clamps from Axminster to see if can adapted.It has a deeper throat than my Hegner.

Bryan


----------



## martinka (26 Apr 2013)

Looks like the Axminster clamps should fit OK without any messing. The Draper ones are the same as the ones on the earlier saw they sold for years, but they are made from monkey metal and break easy if you are a bit heavy handed with the allen key - as I was. It's also easy to make a handle, or buy one, for the Axminster clamps to make it easier and quicker to change blades or do piercing work. I made a couple of little aluminium handles and fitted to both top and bottom.

The saw sounds and looks smooth enough on the video. My Jet saw makes the same oscillating sound. If you can bolt the saw down, or even clamp it down, it will be even smoother. 
Have fun with it.

Martin.


----------



## MIGNAL (26 Apr 2013)

Thanks. Yes it seems smooth enough. I did dread the clanking noise that you sometimes hear with some of these cheaper saws, oh and the saw dancing across the table. Thankfully this one stays put. One day I might build or buy a dedicated stand for it, open framed. At the moment my woodworking bench is acting a bit like a sounding board because the space underneath it is enclosed on two sides.


----------



## nadnerb (26 Apr 2013)

Hi Guys
I bought a similar saw and from LIDL, the blade holder is identical to yours Mignal and the Axminster clamps work perfect but you will have to remove the bottom left panel to get at the bottom clamp for changing blades. 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-bl ... hfor=awvfs

Regards 
Brendan


----------

